# New Class A RV cover



## kodiako1 (Mar 21, 2012)

I have a new, never unrolled RV cover that fits a 24'-28' class A. Here is a link to it http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_72493_72493?isSearch=45062
Would like to get $50. If interested PM or call 218-three five eight, 31 six five.

Thanks, Ken


----------

